# What kind of plants do I have?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I know some of them, but a few I do not. Sorry about the bad pics 

Oh, try to count the otos


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You want them all named? OK here goes............
The first is a bacopa monneri. 
The second appears to be a ludwigia (probably repens).
If the third is even aquatic, looks like banana plant leaves.
The fourth escapes me at the moment.....
The fifth Looks like another ludwigia (most likely palustris)
The sixth does not look aquatic
The seventh could be rotala vietnam, but more likely frill (myriophillium)
The eight looks to be tiger lotus.

Hope those are correct........ some are hard to ID from the pics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Fourth looks like Alternanthera reineckii.

Sixth kind of looks like emersed Alternanthera of some type, not sure. Is it new? But, may not be aquatic. 

The second sure has some big leaves.  Haven't seen that before.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!
That helps very much!


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I had the 4th, I'll look for the planting tag and post when I find it


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Incidentally: aren't otos great? I got some for the first time a few weeks ago, and they are the coolest cats. So lively! They are in a 10 gallon with 6 neon tetras, and although the neons are prettier, the otos are much more fun to watch.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Fourth looks like Alternanthera reineckii.


yeppers, finally found the tag


----------

